# Sigantur



## Dranke (16. September 2009)

Hey Leute

Vieleicht ne Blöde frage aber ich weis nicht wie man
hier auf BUFFED eine Signatur Hinzufügt?hat mir da wer 
eine Anleitung? 

Wäre sehr nett


----------



## Dashy (16. September 2009)

du hast doch eine^^
naja geh halt auf einstellungen und dann fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (16. September 2009)

hä du hast doch eine


----------



## Ultimo01 (16. September 2009)

Seit dochnich so fieß, wir warn alle ma neu auf buffed....


Geh auf 
http://www.buffed.de/start
Links Oben Unter dem Buffed logo auf "Einstellungen"
Dann Links unter "persönliches Profil" auf "Signatur Bearbeiten"...

P.s. Du hast eine, was willstn noch?


----------



## sogynm (16. September 2009)

ich gleun er meint eine wow signatur wo hald sein char steht


----------



## Dranke (16. September 2009)

OMG das was ich habe ist keine Signatur Ich meine Ein BILD so richtig wo man ZB. CHarakter stats sieht^^

Ich weis auf Einstellung- Ich fand nur nie Sigantur Bearbeiten Mir wurde gerade geholfen


----------



## Ultimo01 (16. September 2009)

Dranke schrieb:


> OMG das was ich habe ist keine Signatur Ich meine Ein BILD so richtig wo man ZB. CHarakter stats sieht^^
> 
> Ich weis auf Einstellung- Ich fand nur nie Sigantur Bearbeiten Mir wurde gerade geholfen



http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&...4ae5300522d1bb2

348000 Eiträge... wenn du da nix findest....


Ultimo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (16. September 2009)

Ja jetzt ist GUT DANKE EUCH !


----------



## -Dragonsbane- (16. September 2009)

Dranke schrieb:


> OMG das was ich habe ist keine Signatur Ich meine Ein BILD so richtig wo man ZB. CHarakter stats sieht^^
> 
> Ich weis auf Einstellung- Ich fand nur nie Sigantur Bearbeiten Mir wurde gerade geholfen



Versuch's mal damit:
Allvatar

Edit: 
Zu spät, dir wurde bereits geholfen.
Glückwunsch zur neuen Signatur, versuch dich aber nächstes mal besser auszudrücken.

mfg Dragon


----------

